# lemon pine-sol in the laundry?



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

We just had someone move out of our house who _never_ washed the pillow case... and he would often go for weeks without bathing. The pillow case (which was covering a bolster pillow he had borrowed from me) is now saturated with a year's worth of dirty hair oils.









The pillow, I can't save. I'll just have to get a new bolster cushion. I'm hoping to salvage the case, if possible.

I'm trying to think of what I have on hand to dissolve the oil. Pre-treating it with dish soap or such would be pretty tedious since I'd have to spot the WHOLE pillowcase. Soaking seems to be the best option.

I know I can use regular Pine-sol in the laundry, but I only have the lemon Pine-sol on hand. The website says that the scented varieties shouldn't be used in the laundry. Does anyone know why? And has anyone used the scented varieties with any amount of success?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd try oxygen bleach or a detergent with enzymes like Biz (which is marketed as color safe bleach - it's oxygen bleach and enzymes) before pine sol.


----------



## Gwendolyn's babies (Nov 22, 2007)

to be honest I would pitch it!


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gwendolyn's babies* 
to be honest I would pitch it!

That may be what I end up doing... but I wanted to give cleaning it a good try first!


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I'd try oxygen bleach or a detergent with enzymes like Biz (which is marketed as color safe bleach - it's oxygen bleach and enzymes) before pine sol.

But would that get out the oils?


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

I would soak in something like Dawn. I don't normally have it around, but I have tried it a few times for grease, and it worked way better than my normal eco-friendly, low-sudsing dish soap. I'd get it damp, and then saturate it with a lot of Dawn, scrub it against itself, and then let it soak. Rinse and repeat several times to get all the oils out. It might take a bunch of times. Then I'd soak in a concentrated oxyclean solution for a few days. Good luck!


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I would also pitch it - i think it would bring me bad memories


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

OT, but how could you allow someone to live with you that didn't bathe regularly and why weren't the bed linens washed??

I'd toss the pillow AND the case, as well.


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamsmom98* 
OT, but how could you allow someone to live with you that didn't bathe regularly and why weren't the bed linens washed??

We had no idea beforehand that he didn't bathe regularly. Every time we had seen him, he was always freshly showered and immaculate. Once he moved in... then the bathing only seemed to happen when he was going out, and he didn't go out a whole lot.

We offered to do his laundry, but he insisted that he felt it important that he do it himself. We did see him carrying laundry back and forth every couple of weeks or so... I guess that was just his clothes.

He was living with us so he could "get on his feet", but after a few months it became apparent that he wasn't trying very hard and was content to let us take care of him.

He was originally supposed to stay with us for 6 months, somehow that stretched out to 10. We finally sat down and talked with him, gave him a deadline to move out, and he met that deadline.

We didn't go into his room... maybe we should have. None of us realized just how bad things were until he moved out.

Believe me... I'm horrified and disgusted at how someone could live like this. The rest of our house isn't that way at all. He stayed in his room a lot and the door was always shut, so I guess we were blind to a lot of it.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

I would soak it in the lowest water setting with a generous squirt of blue Dawn. The old kind, not ultra. It is great for getting out grease. Maybe toss some rags in there to help it agitate for a while before you soak. I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to toss in a scoop of oxiclean.

I can find regular Dawn at Dollar General or Wal-Mart for 97 cents. I used to use it to wash cloth diapers, but now I use it to wash my rags used for cleaning.


----------

